# GH serum testing? flawed? back to IGF testing?



## Zeek (Apr 28, 2012)

Before I go into my rant I will say that I will still test both elitroopin and uncle z blue tops using serum gh testing protocol since ppl are awaiting and expecting those results.

Ever wonder why all doctors and clinics test IGF levels when they are dealing with patients on HGH? Because it is accurate that is why!

I reluctantly got sucked into this serum testing due to so many doing it on another board, against my own better judgement which was screaming IGF test > serum test for accuracy.

Here are the cold hard facts given to you by an old fart who has tested his IGF levels dozens of times over the years!!

in my testing it has worked but kep in mind i never go above 4-6 iu so while I can promise accuracy at those lower dosages I can't at the high ones cause I simply never tested on higher amounts.

1iu of high quality HGH will raise igf-1 levels by 100 pts or better!! so If I inject 4iu I better see 400+ on an IGF test or I know it is time to find another brand. This has been my protocol for years and I'm going back to it out of frustration with the serum results being all over the damn place!

Here is the protocol that i follow if you want to test IGF levels...

Inject 4iu- 6iu of GH 1-3 hrs before you go in for testing. Be sure to eat something before you go. Do not do it fasted since how often in life are we fasting anyway? I like real results based on real life.

Inject it IM or sub Q, does not make a difference.


Sorry for my rant guys but after seeing another pharm grade testing at 13 this morning and then some other tests all over the place I have zero faith in serum testing as an accurate measure of GH quality.

Remember we have been doing IGF testing on the boards for years and ya know what! results are always kind of close from the same brands and batches. Why? cause it works! 

 Anyway rant off and what are your thoughts?


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 29, 2012)

I read this only work after 3 or 4 weeks of use but it's also being talked about as you are.

The difference of the 2 is you can never be on and take a shot and got test but for IGF you need to be 3 to 4 weeks in and people don't want to wait that long to know it's good.

I took 3 serums

Kigs .1 
Shit tops colored red 2.8
Rip's 66.9

Now nobody will convince me a serum at 66.9 is not high quality and is why the g2g is set from 20 to 30 and 30 is supposed to be Pharm Grade.

So do both but I won't with the Rip's I need to save money not spend right now.


----------



## futurefreak (Apr 30, 2012)

Ezekiel -- I realize the serums are all over the board, but doesnt elevated serum at least tell you GH is IN THE BLOOD?

You test 0.1-2 --- you have no GH

You test 8.0-18.0 you are using GH?

-FF


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 30, 2012)

futurefreak said:


> Ezekiel -- I realize the serums are all over the board, but doesnt elevated serum at least tell you GH is IN THE BLOOD?
> 
> You test 0.1-2 --- you have no GH
> 
> ...



Yes, I tested fakes and bunk!

Fake Kip's .1
Bunk Shit Tops colored red 2.8
Rips 66.9

Them number says so much!


----------



## PFM (May 1, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Yes, I tested fakes and bunk!
> 
> Fake Kip's .1
> Bunk Shit Tops colored red 2.8
> ...



I've got 7 Serum tests experience. I can tell the potency of a given HGH by serum. So no serum is not flawed as the above tests also indicate.


----------



## Zeek (May 1, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> I read this only work after 3 or 4 weeks of use but it's also being talked about as you are.
> The difference of the 2 is you can never be on and take a shot and got test but for IGF you need to be 3 to 4 weeks in and people don't want to wait that long to know it's good.
> 
> I took 3 serums
> ...




 I have tested IGF levels actually on rips about a year ago 3 days after starting a gh run and my IGF-1 was over 500 on 4iu. So how long they actually take to build up is questionable. Maybe they would have been higher had I waited 2 weeks?  interesting.  IO am leaning toward IGF levels are a good marker of HGH across the board and with different guys. While serum is useful when one guy tests several different ones as crazy mike did.



futurefreak said:


> Ezekiel -- I realize the serums are all over the board, but doesnt elevated serum at least tell you GH is IN THE BLOOD?
> 
> You test 0.1-2 --- you have no GH
> 
> ...



 Yes FF, I agree with you bro, but damn 8-18 or even 8-61 is such a huge difference. I think we can indeed establish quality of a gh through serum testing but on an individual basis and testing several different ones.



Crazy F Mike said:


> I've got 7 Serum tests experience. I can tell the potency of a given HGH by serum. So no serum is not flawed as the above tests also indicate.



 Yep your tests do indeed show a pattern, every brand tested low with you including pharm grade much like it did for a member over on PM


 Just be aware guys that sources are trying hard to discredit GH serum testing and many of them now have a no replace policy for GH serums tests that are low and they state they are not reliable. This has been done by several of the BIG GH sources recently.

 So with that said, perhaps IP will start selling grey tops again? 

 If we switch to IGF testing they will try to discredit that also!  anything to sell their weak crap! or total bunk.

 How many years did we listen to that IP yellows were awesome only to find out when testing became wide spread they were junk or bunk. The same applies to many brands.

 In the end once this testing craze has started no source, or anyone else is going to stop if because "we" the guys buying and using this stuff are going to keep testing and sharing results. They do not have the power to discredit testing on demand


----------



## SFGiants (May 1, 2012)

To be honest we shouldn't have to be testing and once you find that right person testing will not be needed!

It's a shame we have to test because of how corrupt it is out there with this stuff!


----------



## Zeek (May 1, 2012)

Agree 100% SF cause the testing does get old quick!!!

 guys just to add more info to this thread:

 Apparently how long you wait post injection to give blood for the serum can affect results. I had a talk with a gentleman today that was using the same batch of eli and one test he tested 3 hrs post injection and results were 22  and then he tested 1 hour post injection and results were 31.  So either some inconsistency or timing effects results..

 This may merit me doing a serum test again on these eli's Putting back one vial to do it when cash frees up just to see. This time 1 hour post injection instead of 3 hrs


----------



## Spongy (May 2, 2012)

I will try to hit 2 hours tomorrow.


----------



## Zeek (May 5, 2012)

I just wanted to add that is is starting to look like the timing of the serum test post injection seems to play a big roll in the results being good or bad. Thiose waiting 1.5 hrs seem to be getting higher readings than say those waiting 3 hours to go and give blood post injection.

 Not huge number differences but 7-12 pts

 Will keep on top of the tests and see if this indeed proves to be true


----------

